# We have an EGG



## angelmommy24 (Nov 20, 2011)

Well it's confirmed bam bam is not a boy she is a proud momma laying on her egg she either last night (she wouldn't move to check but got up briefly to run out and get water/food) surprise we have an egg!


----------



## angelmommy24 (Nov 20, 2011)

*Advice Please!!*

I'm so excited to first see how many she lays and 2nd see if we have babies (I've read about candling but I don't have a candler so I'm not sure how to see if eggs are fertile and I don't want to upset momma I wish there was a way to check without touching eggs.. I also plan on pulling babies at 2 weeks to hand feed so please any advice on that or is the best thing to do is hand feed from day one momma and daddy aren't very tame especially daddy and I want babies to be tame and used to me and other people also food wise I'm giving parents scrambled eggs brown rice whole wheat bread on top of the seeds they get daily that is mixed should I be giving them anything else please any advice


----------



## jellybean (Mar 20, 2011)

Lucky!!! How exciting, will be interested to see how many she has! No news my end, they seemed anxious last night,he was pacing and she was in and out of the nest, no egg 
I would like to see the responses on hand feeding,im not planning on doing that but will be handling them regularly from one week old. Good luck


----------



## angelmommy24 (Nov 20, 2011)

Jellybean the pacing thats what Aires was doing.yesterday so maybe today or tomorrow for you


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Congrats! To be honest if you've never hand fed before its very difficult to do. What's recommended is that you co-parent, let the birds raise the babies but you can give them one to two feeds a day. This makes them just as tame as if you hand fed them all the time. You could also just play with them every day, we did this with our first clutch because I had no clue how to hand feed and they were just as tame as if we had hand fed them. The eggs are good just not too much because of the protein. Candling is easy you can use a pen light to do it. You have to pick the egg up there's no way around it. Just block the entrance to the box and check them. I usually have to kick one of my birds out to do this. Good luck!


----------



## angelmommy24 (Nov 20, 2011)

Shes come out of the box but she defintley has more eggs as shes still swollen.is.the egg going to be ok?? Shes been out for about 45 minutes I heard tiels sometimes wait until last egg is laid to nest is this true is it ok


----------



## angelmommy24 (Nov 20, 2011)

Can you read my previous post about her coming out of the box let.me.know if its ok aires is still.pacing lol someone needs to tell him.she laid an.egg lol


----------



## DyArianna (Aug 7, 2011)

Congrats on the new egg!  I agree that hand feeding can be difficult if you are not used to it. What I would suggest is that you find a local breeder or a vet or maybe even someone at a local pet store who has experience with it and ask them to let you watch them do it, show you how. There are also some great videos on Youtube. I pulled two of my clutches at 3 weeks.. and the other before due to issues with the parents. There is huge difference with just this one week difference. If mom and dad are feeding well, I would suggest you let them stay as long as they can.. as close to 3 weeks as you can. Remember if there are no issues, they get some great nutrients from their parents. Even if you are not hand feeding, you can still have hands on bonding with the babies every single day when they are big enough (obviously not a couple of days old). It is a wonderful experience hand feeding, but very time consuming and very stressful as you wonder if you are doing everything correctly. My next clutch I plan on letting mom and dad raise with me having hands on bonding daily.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

It is normally the second or third egg they will sit on them 
I didn't hand feed mine as i let the parents do it and i just handled them each day giving them cuddles so they become tame


----------



## DyArianna (Aug 7, 2011)

It is normal or them to wait until they've laid 2, 3 or 4 eggs before nesting full time on them. Don't be concerned about that yet. Just remember you have to wait atleast 5 days from the time they start nesting on them to candle them.. otherwise you won't see if it is fertile. Gibbs always did the pacing thing too. He also paced when one was getting ready to hatch.


----------



## angelmommy24 (Nov 20, 2011)

Ok maybe ill just handle them my friend who.used to breed tiels owns a pet shop Im going to ask.him thanks!


----------



## jellybean (Mar 20, 2011)

Where are you seeing her swollen,her lower stomach area? I was looking at mine yesterday and thought she looked really podgy,definately put on some weight.
For some reason my boy has gone crazy for his veggies and fruits!


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

My girls normally gained about 6g when they were gonna lay. An egg can be viable for up to ten days without being sat on so the egg will be OK for now.


----------



## angelmommy24 (Nov 20, 2011)

Jellybean I had to look at her from the floor up so the very bottom part of her stomach bye the tail feather area


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

I also forgot to mention, you can mark the eggs with a black sharpie marker. This way you know which was laid first so you'll know which one is supposed to hatch first. A very good way to keep track of eggs.


----------



## angelmommy24 (Nov 20, 2011)

Awesome ill do that now!


----------



## jellybean (Mar 20, 2011)

Just a regular black sharpie? Doesnt it have to be a non toxic felt pen?


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

I used a black sharpie pen on my eggs


----------



## angelmommy24 (Nov 20, 2011)

Egg marked very gently lol


----------



## 4birdsNC (Dec 4, 2010)

Mark the eggs more than once on different sides, they will roll the eggs and the mark can wear off, so touching it up may be necessary.


----------



## DyArianna (Aug 7, 2011)

Also, I'm not sure if anyone has mentioned this or not, but when you do pick up the eggs, do it very gently and also try to hold it the same way you picked it up. I mean don't be moving it around all over the place. When you candle it, the egg should be on the side, not standing up. And once you have candled them (I know it's hard because I wanted to touch them all the time) but try to leave the eggs alone until they hatch. And always remember to wash your hands before and after touching the eggs.


----------



## jellybean (Mar 20, 2011)

Silly question, if you mark the eggs as their laid and say she has 4 eggs and starts incubating them after her last egg is laid then dont they all hatch at the same time?


----------



## DyArianna (Aug 7, 2011)

Most should hatch at the same time.. or within a couple of days because all the eggs will start their growth at the same time. I have yet to have mine wait for a couple of eggs first though.. so mine usually hatch one every other day or so.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

You can mark the eggs with any color of Sharpie (or any other brand of nontoxic felt-tip pen). It doesn't have to be black. I think maybe I heard somewhere that red isn't advised because the parent birds might think it's a blood spot, but otherwise anything goes.


----------



## angelmommy24 (Nov 20, 2011)

Thanks for all the advise


----------



## morla (Aug 15, 2011)

Yay! Congrats!


----------

